# Six questions



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I drive a 4x4 pickup truck and have a few questions.

1. Can I legally put on offroad lights? (I would flush mount them in the grille and obviously not use them on the road)

2. My truck came stock with white fog lights, can I replace them with yellow HID lights since they are not headlights? (they have a very low cutoff)

3. Is the lift law 2 inches over stock or some sort of formula?

4. Is there an oversized tire law? (not regaurding sticking out past the fender)

5. Can I get pulled over or fail inspection for too loud or too aggressive of tires? (If they are DOT approved and not studded)

6. Can officers really pull you over for "missuse of horsepower" if you rev your engine or accelerate too quick?

Thank You


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Thread Closed.


----------

